# Netbook - Bei Anschluss an Netzteil heftiges Bildschirmflimmern



## Atalión (10. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute

Ich habe am Samstag ein Netbook (Asus EEE PC 1005PE) bekommen und bin ansich total zufrieden. Ich habe den 1GB Arbeitsspeicher auf 2GB erweitert und das vorinstallierte Windows 7 Starter auf Windows 7 Home Premium geupgraded. Ansonsten wurden keine Änderungen vorgenommen.

Allerdings gibt es ein (großes) Problem - wenn das Netbook über Akku läuft und ich dann das Netzteil anschließe, beginnt auf einmal der ganze Bildschirm zu flimmern und der einzige Ausweg ist, das Netbook ohne Herunterfahren auszustellen. Ich dachte es wäre eine Ausnahme, aber es passiert seitdem immer, wenn ich das Netbook ans Netzteil anschließe, während das Netbook an ist. Und das Netbook jedesmal ohne Herunterfahren auszuschalten ist denke ich nicht so gut..

Hm ja, wisst ihr, woran das liegen kann? Gewollt ist das sicher nicht, dass man immer erst runterfahren muss, bevor man ds Netbook ans Netzteil anschließt (wenn es im ausgeschalteten Zustand angeschlossen und dann hochgefahren wird, funktioniert es). Bei meinem alten Notebook ging das auch immer ohne Probleme.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, hab nämlich keine Lust, das Netbook wieder plattzumachen und einzuschicken 

LG


----------



## PC Heini (10. Mai 2010)

Hmm, so auf die schnelle würde ich mal auf das Netz/Ladegerät tippen. Beim einstecken könnte folgendes passieren; 
Es entsteht eine Spannungsspitze, ein Kondensator vom Netzteil ist überlastet und gibt nur noch pulsierenden Strom ab. Dies wirkt sich dann auf den Bildschirm aus. 
An Deiner stelle würde ich mal mit nem anderen Netzteil gleicher Stromwerte testen. ( Es gibt universalnetzgeräte für Laptops. Aber ob die was taugen, kann ich nicht beurteilen ).
Dies mal mein Tipp zum Problem.


----------

